# HCGenerate???



## DaBeast25 (May 9, 2010)

Anyone ever here of it/use it...  it's an OTC sup that a lot of guys on other sites on the net swear by fopr pct.  

This is in addition to the typical nolva/clomid, aromasin, etc...


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 9, 2010)

Never heard of it.

/V


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2010)

*HCGenerate:Supplement facts*
 Serving size: 5 capsules  x  30 servings per container.
 Fadogia Agrestis.................1000
 Fenugreek PE (50% testofen).....1000
 3,4 Divanillyltetrahydrofuran....500
 Bulgarian Tribulus Terrestre: 500mg
 Vitamin E.......................200
  LJ:100..........................100
  Zinc............................7mg




mmbhahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahaha




Sounds like it will work....


hahahahahahahaahahahahahah snicker hahahahahaheeeehahahahahahahah


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 9, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> *HCGenerate:Supplement facts*
> Serving size: 5 capsules x 30 servings per container.
> Fadogia Agrestis.................1000
> Fenugreek PE (50% testofen).....1000
> ...


 
By itself to recover after a cycle?  Obviously not, I'm talking about as an addition to Nolva, aromasin, and hcg before pct.  No offense but to make an assumption that any OTC is b/s is somewhat ignorant.  I have actually found Tribulus to be effective at upping test for libido/mood purposes, not for any real difference in muscle gain...but it did have a positive effect post cycle.


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> By itself to recover after a cycle?  Obviously not, I'm talking about as an addition to Nolva, aromasin, and hcg before pct.  No offense but to make an assumption that any OTC is b/s is somewhat ignorant.  I have actually found Tribulus to be effective at upping test for libido/mood purposes, not for any real difference in muscle gain...but it did have a positive effect post cycle.


bahahahahahahahahaahahahahaahhaaha......


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 10, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> bahahahahahahahahaahahahahaahhaaha......


 
lol


----------



## jbryand101b (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking at this product I really like the ingredient profile.

I havn't used hcg, so I can not make a comparison. 

I am going to be giving this product a try soon, and am curious how well it will work.

I have never used an otc nat sup that helped with libido on cycle. ever.

and I have been disapointed by otc pct products in the past.

I'm looking at a LOT of good reviews for this product, and so am going to give it a shot. Man, if it doesn't help any, I am completely done with all otc herbal sups.

if the stuff in this doesn't do it for me, nothing will.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 30, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Anyone ever here of it/use it... it's an OTC sup that a lot of guys on other sites on the net swear by fopr pct.
> 
> This is in addition to the typical nolva/clomid, aromasin, etc...


 
By any chance were you or are you a member of Elite Fitness?  If so you have been warned.

As for the product?  No comment.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Sep 28, 2010)

I used it coming off of a recent cycyle (still on it actually) of sustanon/eq.  I did not lose any of my strength but have lost some of my endurance/volume.  I'm about 45 days post my last pin and seem to have stabilized in terms of strength/weight.  I also used HCG at 500iu 2x a week, adex while on cycle and switched to nolva at 20mg/day for 30 days starting 21 days post my last shot.  Initially, I was super horny, but it seemed to back off a bit.  All in all, I think the stuff is great and will use it every cycle.

p.s also taking amplify02 - not sure if that could have much of an impact on the enjoyable pct


----------



## Bulldog12 (Oct 9, 2010)

say you cld not get your hands on hcg would this supplement hcgenrate help with testicular atrophy during cycle anyone know???


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 10, 2010)

Bulldog, if you do a search on google, you will find a ton of people that say yes.  There are quite a few testimonials and pct logs that are useful.

In my case, I did not want to risk losing my gains with an OTC PCT supplement, so I added it to a HCG and nolva protocol.  It certainly did make me more horny than I have ever been before I added the nolvadex.  Also, I used HCGenerate during PCT (used HCG during my last cycle at 2x a week at 500ius).

I have no affiliations with the company that makes HCGenerate and no reason to push its sales.  For what its worth, I will not go through PCT without HCGenerate.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2010)

brickshthouse79 said:


> Bulldog, if you do a search on google, you will find a ton of people that say yes.  There are quite a few testimonials and pct logs that are useful.
> 
> In my case, I did not want to risk losing my gains with an OTC PCT supplement, so I added it to a HCG and nolva protocol.  It certainly did make me more horny than I have ever been before I added the nolvadex.  Also, I used HCGenerate during PCT (used HCG during my last cycle at 2x a week at 500ius).
> 
> *I have no affiliations with the company that makes HCGenerate and no reason to push its sales.  For what its worth, I will not go through PCT without HCGenerate.*



this makes me laugh my ass off.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 10, 2010)

Juggernaut, I meant that I am an unbiased user.  Only offering my .02.  Have you used HCGenerate?


----------



## Bulldog12 (Oct 11, 2010)

brickshthouse79 said:


> Bulldog, if you do a search on google, you will find a ton of people that say yes.  There are quite a few testimonials and pct logs that are useful.
> 
> In my case, I did not want to risk losing my gains with an OTC PCT supplement, so I added it to a HCG and nolva protocol.  It certainly did make me more horny than I have ever been before I added the nolvadex.  Also, I used HCGenerate during PCT (used HCG during my last cycle at 2x a week at 500ius).
> 
> I have no affiliations with the company that makes HCGenerate and no reason to push its sales.  For what its worth, I will not go through PCT without HCGenerate.




i have proper pct in order just cant get hands on hcg thats all thats why i asked if i could use it on cycle to help with testicular atrophy... will google it see wat i can find thanks for the info....


----------



## Bulldog12 (Oct 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> yeah because internet testimonials are the gold standard of truth



i know testimonials are crap wld be searching forums... and thats why i ask here!!! n dont read the bullshit testimonials of course there goin to say oh its as good as proper hcg.... was just curious on what u guys thought...probably goin to answer my own question ha ha...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2010)

Bulldog, you're gonna be just fine with your pct mate  . . .buy some creatine mono and vitC instead


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 11, 2010)

brickshthouse79 said:


> Juggernaut, I meant that I am an unbiased user.  Only offering my .02.  Have you used HCGenerate?



Shut up cunt.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 11, 2010)

Bulldog12 said:


> say you cld not get your hands on hcg would this supplement hcgenrate help with testicular atrophy during cycle anyone know???



bd, if you're that concerned about your nuts shrinking, why not just use one of the board sponsors. I've bought from genxxl in a bind, and each time I did, it worked well. Otherwise, I wouldnt use unless I had all of bases covered. Too risky. If you do use gear, use it correctly.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 11, 2010)

I would say to use it in conjuntion with a regular pct protocol of clomid. (I prefer clomid over nolva during pct, but thats my choice, and i've used both)

no natural product is going to replace pharmacuetical drugs. but it can be used as an adition to clomid or nolvadex.

I also like animal stak2 to use again, as an addition to nolva/clomid, this was my first favorite test booster, and in my opinion is one of the best, and it's cheap.

for my pct programs, I prefer serm, natty test booster, a.i.

as far as using it on cycle to preven testicular desensitization. I have no idea, i've never seen any otc product do this...yet.


----------



## Bulldog12 (Oct 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> yeah because internet testimonials are the gold standard of truth





juggernaut said:


> bd, if you're that concerned about your nuts shrinking, why not just use one of the board sponsors. I've bought from genxxl in a bind, and each time I did, it worked well. Otherwise, I wouldnt use unless I had all of bases covered. Too risky. If you do use gear, use it correctly.


 
not that concerned just curious as to weather it would work... my pct is in order besides that...sure i will be able to get some eventually thanks....


----------



## Bulldog12 (Oct 11, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Bulldog, you're gonna be just fine with your pct mate  . . .buy some creatine mono and vitC instead



cheers was just curious that was all....


----------



## pfc35 (Oct 11, 2010)

hey guys im new to this site but i'm in need of some hard hitting anadrol or Dbol, what sites do you prefer to order off of online? i need to find something quick


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

MMA777 said:


> HCGenerate is only part of the PCT, I still recommend one to run Clomid, Exemestane. Then HCGenerate is the extra boost from a testosterone booster. Great for libido and *nutrient partritioning effects.*



do you have any proof of this? I'd like to see it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Shut up cunt.


 
^^ this!


----------



## XYZ (Oct 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> yeah because internet testimonials are the gold standard of truth


 

lol


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

CT said:


> lol



and if it isnt on the internet, it isnt true.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 12, 2010)

Juggernaut you kiss your mom with that mouth?  Go f*ck yourself.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 12, 2010)

oooh, such fiesty words over a talk about a supplement. why is this in the research chemical forum?

last week it was me who was all hormonal, this week it's more people. must be somethin in the jet stream flowing north east across the country. (i have no idea what im talking about, but hey, your still reading this???? )


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 13, 2010)

MMA777 said:


> There are studies of fenugreek having glucose management properties.



So show me them. Published studies please. Like these:

Elsevier

Glucose-lowering effect of fenugreek in non-insuli... [Eur J Clin Nutr. 1988] - PubMed result

ScienceDirect - Nutrition Research : Effect of fenugreek seeds and leaves on blood glucose and serum insulin responses in human subjects

Eat a salad with a meal. It's easier to digest and actually works.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## XYZ (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is the truth from someone who knows. 

This EF post will probably get me Banned for good. (Needto posts inside)

HAHAHAHAHA Needto [updated]

You can now make your own decision.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## OutWhey (Oct 13, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> By itself to recover after a cycle? Obviously not, I'm talking about as an addition to Nolva, aromasin, and hcg before pct. No offense but to make an assumption that any OTC is b/s is somewhat ignorant. I have actually found Tribulus to be effective at upping test for libido/mood purposes, not for any real difference in muscle gain...but it did have a positive effect post cycle.


 HCGenerate alone will not provide the best PCT. It should be ran with your PCT. But is a great product. I always take during my cruise.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 13, 2010)

CT said:


> Here is the truth from someone who knows.
> 
> This EF post will probably get me Banned for good. (Needto posts inside)
> 
> ...


 
people grow, and people learn, im sure alot has changed in two years. I know I have from where I was at two years ago.

And I hope I have changed more so and continue to learn as time goes on.

one can look at my post about steroids from two years ago and laugh at the ridiculousness of them. 
I'm no expert, but I certainly know alot more than most people. and still have ton's to learn.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 14, 2010)

This is NOT just based on two years time.  IF you take the time to read both threads you would have a better understanding.

I just don't see how 100's of people can say the same basic thing over years of time, and yet there are still others who will not believe and instead defend even when they know it's wrong; and no this is not intentionally directed toward you.

Can people change, yes, but I've seen this entire thing unfold from a far and I know that the more things change the more they have stayed the same.  In this particular case anyhow.

You can take a skunk out of the ghetto and put it in a luxury neighborhood, but at the end of the day, it's still a skunk.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 14, 2010)

well, i've only been around for a few years, so im still fairly new. time reveals all to those who wait. you cant hide your true self forever.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 14, 2010)

Did you happen to READ the threads?


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 14, 2010)

I did, I did. it was quite entertaining, and interesting at the same time. I like to look at all sides of the story, and make my opinion on stuff. right now, im undecided, cause im still too new to the scene. there are a lot of stupid people quoting non sense about steroids. you can find them on every board.

Those threads are def something to take into consideration. thank you.


----------



## needtogetaas (Oct 28, 2010)

How about you suck my big fat fucking cock and stop riding ulters dick. 
That shits nothing but a pile of hate because I am doing so damn well and they have to settle for running shitting ass research chem sites now.. 

 That Whole thread is one big joke to me and I laugh all the way to the bank daily well they cry like the little bitches they are. Eat my dick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Dont like me? To fucking bad I ain't going nowhere any time soon. 

BTW I control the advertising money of about 8 of this sites sponsors. Go ahead and keep pissing me the fuck off. Watch me fucker.


----------



## BarbellBeast (Oct 28, 2010)

needto is a very good dude, why all the hate?!

this shit is a joke needto..

I smell jealousy. Fuck the haters.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 28, 2010)

From my experience, needto has been nothing but generous and friendly to me. For me personaly, from what he has shown me, he is a good man, who I have no ill feelings toward.

Any time I have a disagreement with something going on, he does his best to talk with me, and hear my concerns.

I have seen a lot of people who dislike him and his company. I can not speak for them, but for me, he has been nothing but honorable.


----------



## M-Rods (Oct 28, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> From my experience, needto has been nothing but generous and friendly to me. For me personaly, from what he has shown me, he is a good man, who I have no ill feelings toward.
> 
> Any time I have a disagreement with something going on, he does his best to talk with me, and hear my concerns.
> 
> I have seen a lot of people who dislike him and his company. I can not speak for them, but for me, he has been nothing but honorable.


 
The same goes for me, as far as Hcgenerate, try it, if you dont like get a fucking refund!!!

I used it twice now, and when my libido dropped,  it and my hardons came back after 3-4 days of taking 5 caps a day, I don't have any studies to back anything up except my own use, so for me I'll use it each time as a PART of my PCT.

Everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether we agree or not, if people want to hate because of what they read on the internet so be it


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ya, needto is a pretty upstanding man if you get to know him..

And I am on HCGenerate now on cycle and it has brought mass back to my testis.. Nuff said.. 

There is no reason to call NeedTo out just because he is doing so well in life..


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 29, 2010)

Need is a great guy and one of the best in the business. He offers the best to everyone he can


----------



## SBT (Oct 29, 2010)

M-Rods said:


> The same goes for me, as far as Hcgenerate, try it, if you dont like get a fucking refund!!!
> 
> I used it twice now, and when my libido dropped,  it and my hardons came back after 3-4 days of taking 5 caps a day, I don't have any studies to back anything up except my own use, so for me I'll use it each time as a PART of my PCT.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether we agree or not, if people want to hate because of what they read on the internet so be it



All very good points, especially the first part. Needful backs his stuff 100% so you've got nothing to lose by trying this out!!


----------



## XYZ (Oct 29, 2010)

M-Rods said:


> The same goes for me, as far as Hcgenerate, try it, if you dont like get a fucking refund!!!
> 
> I used it twice now, and when my libido dropped, it and my hardons came back after 3-4 days of taking 5 caps a day, I don't have any studies to back anything up except my own use, so for me I'll use it each time as a PART of my PCT.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether we agree or not, if people want to hate because of what they read on the internet so be it


 
Aren't you a "sponsored Needtobuildmuscle" person? 

I agree with what you're saying in regards to people reading things on the internet, which is not the case between Nathan and myself.  I know first hand of his "ways" from years ago.


----------



## GREBECK (Oct 29, 2010)

I could care less about all this stupid non-sense.  I remember when it was fun to go to different boards and research and learn on your own and make YOUR OWN decision's!  Now every where you go it's all companies bashing each other which is sad,  for people would benefit much more if it were not like this!  Oh well,  sorry for the rant I just wanted to say that last year I used HCGENERATE for it was all hyped up with a natty supp stack I put together and I made an awesome body recomp.  Was very happy with my results and would recommend it and will take it again.  Again this is just my opinion,  so please don't come bashing me for simply stating my opinion!  Hope everyone is well and breaking PR's!


----------



## chocolatemilk (Oct 29, 2010)

CT there are two sides to every story. 

You have your story and many MANY others have their own about Needto with being a good guy and helping people out big time.

Also let me guess... you have never used HCGenerate? 

It's usually the case. 99.9% of the time people talk trash about a product... they have not even tried it. 

I talked sh*t about the stuff too until I finally tried it. This stuff is legit. Libido, mood, testicular size increases, and many other solid indications of testosterone rising. It is a great product to ADD to a PCT and once you try it you will know why. 

On the internet you gotta discern through peoples bullsh*t about reviews on products but 1 thing I know for sure is I never ever accept any feedback on a product from someone who has not even tried it lol.

Have you even tried it?


----------



## XYZ (Oct 29, 2010)

GREBECK said:


> *I could care less about all this stupid non-sense*. I remember when it was fun to go to different boards and research and learn on your own and make YOUR OWN decision's! Now every where you go it's all companies bashing each other which is sad, for people would benefit much more if it were not like this! Oh well, sorry for the rant I just wanted to say that last year I used HCGENERATE for it was all hyped up with a natty supp stack I put together and I made an awesome body recomp. Was very happy with my results and would recommend it and will take it again. Again this is just my opinion, so please don't come bashing me for simply stating my opinion! Hope everyone is well and breaking PR's!


 
If that is truly the case why are you even posting any of this?


----------



## XYZ (Oct 29, 2010)

chocolatemilk said:


> CT there are two sides to every story.
> 
> You have your story and many MANY others have their own about Needto with being a good guy and helping people out big time.
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad it worked for you, wonderful.

I personally wouldn't put that in my body, so no I didn't try it nor will I. If you want to call me out for that, fine. You're right, but it makes sense to me to just use HCG as it's much less expensive and works. There are numerous medical studies verifying this. Has Nathan ever had any of his stuff tested by a lab? No. 

I received a few different PM's about Nathan, Needtobuildmuscle, etc. in particular. In an effort to give an outside, honest view of the truth I posted those links. You can do what you want with them, I don't care.

Nathan doesn't like the fact that certain people called BS to 99.9% of what he has said or done. It hurts his image and his bottom line if the word gets out.

Everyone is untitled to their own opinion. I personally do not care for Nathan, Needto or anything about him. This is MY OPINION. Anyone else who thinks he's a great guy and so on......that's fine, more power to you but Nathan and I have been on a few different boards and it's always the same old crap. I'm sure if I was buying his products it would be a different story. 

The funny thing is I don't see how hundreds of people who posted in those threads would ALL make stuff up. Why did not one person defend him? Is some of it embellished? Maybe. Is a lot of it the truth? Yes.

Nathan can say what he wants about me, he personally banned me from EF for something stupid. He banned Heavyiron as well and countless others, most of which didn't agree with what he was saying. 

All I'm saying to anyone who is going to defend Nathan is that there is two sides to every story so don't come over here thumping your chest standing up for Nathan when you don't know the past or the entire story.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 29, 2010)

needtogetaas said:


> How about you suck my big fat fucking cock and stop riding ulters dick.
> That shits nothing but a pile of hate because I am doing so damn well and they have to settle for running shitting ass research chem sites now..
> 
> That Whole thread is one big joke to me and I laugh all the way to the bank daily well they cry like the little bitches they are. Eat my dick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 

Your post truly shows how ignorant you are.  Do you talk to your wife and kids with that mouth?  Don't answer that, I don't really want to know the answer.

Your grammar, punctuation and spelling are nothing short of a second grader.  You keep showing how truly clueless and classless you are.  This was the way things were at EF, you didn't like someone or something they said and you typed as many cuss words as possible toward them and then banned them.

I really could care less that you "control the advertising money of about 8 of the sites sponsors" what does that have to do with anything?  Do you think that anyone cares?  Honestly, really?

Nathan your threats are just like your head, empty.  Grow up and act like an adult instead of a little teenage girl who doesn't get her way.

The thread in which you speak of does bother you.  Why would you bring it up at all if it didn't?

Please go over to AF and sign up and start posting in the AAS section.  You know you just might be able to "control the advertising money" of 9 sites if you're lucky.  Oh wait......they already know your games, nevermind.


----------



## GREBECK (Oct 29, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Anyone ever here of it/use it... it's an OTC sup that a lot of guys on other sites on the net swear by fopr pct.
> 
> This is in addition to the typical nolva/clomid, aromasin, etc...


 
^^^I simply let him know my opinion,  that it worked for me and I was happy with the product. 




CT said:


> If that is truly the case why are you even posting any of this?


 
Because when someone asks a question people should tell them their experinces with that supp. negative or positive instead of all you guys hijacking it and bashing each other!  Were all suppose to be a sort of brotherhood are we not?  Why fight answer the guys question and move on.


----------



## chocolatemilk (Oct 29, 2010)

CT said:


> I'm glad it worked for you, wonderful.
> 
> I personally wouldn't put that in my body, so no I didn't try it nor will I. If you want to call me out for that, fine. You're right, but it makes sense to me to just use HCG as it's much less expensive and works. There are numerous medical studies verifying this. Has Nathan ever had any of his stuff tested by a lab? No.



LOL why are you acting as if HCGenerate is bad or something saying "I wouldn't put that in my body." If ANYTHING, it's hCG I would be more weary about using... which I have used also for cycles. 

It is a safe, legal, no pinning required, no hassle needed, alternative to hCG. It obviously won't work as well, but it is better than nothing for the majority of people who don't even use hCG, don't know how to use it, and refuse to inject. 

Gotta give them something lol. 



CT said:


> I received a few different PM's about Nathan, Needtobuildmuscle, etc. in particular. In an effort to give an outside, honest view of the truth I posted those links. You can do what you want with them, I don't care.
> 
> Nathan doesn't like the fact that certain people called BS to 99.9% of what he has said or done. It hurts his image and his bottom line if the word gets out.
> 
> ...



Well we are definitely all entitled to our own opinion you are right and if you have had a bad history with Nathan that is your own... many others, MORE than the ones in the threads you posted have a good history with him. 

I really don't care for that and am not here to argue that... I just don't like the bashing of products from people who haven't even tried the product when I have and I thoroughly enjoyed it. If you are using hCG and have no reason to use a test booster that is fine... just don't state it is a bad product if you have never used it. 

As Mods I would think Jugger and you would be honest about feedback on products. Honest feedback would be "I have never used it." Not the whole laughing and bashing which is Bull sh*t feedback bro with no hint of truth. 

Anyways to the OP, I have used it, and it is a great test booster. Best I've used to be honest. Great addition to a PCT to quickly fire up your libido, mood, and it has even adds some testicular size increase in itself. 

I had read a review on another board that a member on 8 months TRT used it and HCGenerate still made an impact on the size of his balls. He said it didn't bring them back fully, but a noticeable change. And that is 1 review out of many that convinced me to try it myself.


----------



## M-Rods (Oct 29, 2010)

CT said:


> Aren't you a "sponsored Needtobuildmuscle" person?
> 
> I agree with what you're saying in regards to people reading things on the internet, which is not the case between Nathan and myself. I know first hand of his "ways" from years ago.


 
Yes i am sponsored by NTBM, but before I was, I was given an opportunity early last year to use his stuff and I had great results, they really helped me in my progress, and Nate was really helpful and giving during the process, so i joined his team.  I don't fluff for anyone, all I'm saying is that he has been straight up with me and pretty generous with his products and time for me, as for the past, that was before my time, and I had read those threads a while ago, theyre pretty harsh, but I can only judge someone from the day I meet them.  I can appreciate your points about your personal dealings in the past and any harbored bad feeling you guys may have with each other, thats not my place to interject my thoughts since frankly its none of my business. Theres people in my past that i wouldnt care if they became the pope I'd still call them shit to anyone that asked.  This is a good board and I'm not here to pimp products but to continue to learn and contribute where I can, if someone wants to ask what I'm using I'll tell them , if not so be it. Its just frustrating seeing products getting trashed based on the person rather than the product itself.


----------



## UnrealMachine (Oct 30, 2010)

there's a lot of hate going around but at the end of the day, HCGenerate is still a great fucking product


----------



## blergs. (Oct 31, 2010)

haters will hate.
I never had any issue with need2.
he's been good to me.
so I must agreee ... go fuk yourself. 
ohh and have a nice day.


----------



## Acesopro (Oct 31, 2010)

Would give me life for needto, he's a good guy and is doing things right as you can see.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 1, 2010)

M-Rods said:


> Yes i am sponsored by NTBM, but before I was, I was given an opportunity early last year to use his stuff and I had great results, they really helped me in my progress, and Nate was really helpful and giving during the process, so i joined his team. I don't fluff for anyone, all I'm saying is that he has been straight up with me and pretty generous with his products and time for me, as for the past, that was before my time, and I had read those threads a while ago, theyre pretty harsh, but I can only judge someone from the day I meet them. I can appreciate your points about your personal dealings in the past and any harbored bad feeling you guys may have with each other, thats not my place to interject my thoughts since frankly its none of my business. Theres people in my past that i wouldnt care if they became the pope I'd still call them shit to anyone that asked. This is a good board and I'm not here to pimp products but to continue to learn and contribute where I can, if someone wants to ask what I'm using I'll tell them , if not so be it. Its just frustrating seeing products getting trashed based on the person rather than the product itself.


 

Totally understood.  I've never had any issue with you.  I've read a lot of your posts elsewhere, you seem to be a good guy, if I can help you in any way feel free to let me know.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 1, 2010)

chocolatemilk said:


> LOL why are you acting as if HCGenerate is bad or something saying "I wouldn't put that in my body." If ANYTHING, it's hCG I would be more weary about using... which I have used also for cycles.
> 
> It is a safe, legal, no pinning required, no hassle needed, alternative to hCG. It obviously won't work as well, but it is better than nothing for the majority of people who don't even use hCG, don't know how to use it, and refuse to inject.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, but an OTC supplement is not HCG.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 1, 2010)

Acesopro said:


> *Would give me life for needto*, he's a good guy and is doing things right as you can see.


 
That sounds like your problem.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 1, 2010)

It's funny, most of the people who are here defending Needto and trying to bash me without even knowing any of the history have less than 50 posts, it's like they are all running over here defending him blindly.  Truly sad.


----------



## M-Rods (Nov 1, 2010)

CT said:


> Totally understood. I've never had any issue with you. I've read a lot of your posts elsewhere, you seem to be a good guy, if I can help you in any way feel free to let me know.


 

Thanks, always appreciated


----------



## blergs. (Nov 1, 2010)

*You have received an infraction at IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums* 
                                                                                Dear blergs.,

You have received an infraction at IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums.

Reason: Insulted Other Member(s)
-------
Get over yourself.
-------

This infraction is worth 2 point(s) and may result in restricted access  until it expires.  Serious infractions will never expire.

Original Post:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/re...ml#post2095883
     Quote:
                                                 haters will hate.
I never had any issue with need2.
he's been good to me.
so I must agreee ... go fuk yourself. 
ohh and have a nice day.                                 
All the best,
IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums
-------------------------
i didnt mean it towards you i dun think.
my OP is Need2 is a grate guy. im not the one who started spuing insults.
BTW i work for a couple supp companys and even i will give my honeist op on need2 and not bash him due to being maybe bias to another company... why????  because of: *Integrity

BTW need2 is taking the supp industry over if you havent noticed over the lasdt year this iss nothing trhe ball is JUST STARTING to roll now.
*


----------



## blergs. (Nov 1, 2010)

ct said:


> it's funny, most of the people who are here defending needto and trying to bash me without even knowing any of the history have less than 50 posts, it's like they are all running over here defending him blindly.  Truly sad.


.............. Nvm...


----------



## XYZ (Nov 2, 2010)

blergs. said:


> *You have received an infraction at IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums*
> Dear blergs.,
> 
> You have received an infraction at IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums.
> ...


 
Ok, whatever, but as you can see you told me to go fuck myself did you not?  I'm just going by what you typed nothing more.

Let's just agree to drop it and move on, you're more than welcome to stay here and help out where you can but throwing insults around really doesn't help anyone.

As for Needto taking over the supplement industry.....If you say so.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 2, 2010)

CT said:


> Ok, whatever, but as you can see you told me to go fuck myself did you not? I'm just going by what you typed nothing more.
> 
> *Let's just agree to drop it and move on*, you're more than welcome to stay here and help out where you can but throwing insults around really doesn't help anyone.
> 
> *As for Needto taking over the supplement industry.....If you say so.*


Should have been dropped before it started. 

Sorry but I will have to agree with that statement by far.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 2, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Should have been dropped before it started.
> 
> Sorry but I will have to agree with that statement by far.


 
Yet, you continue to post about it.  Isn't that the point, for everyone to drop it and move on?


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 2, 2010)

CT said:


> Yet, you continue to post about it. Isn't that the point, for everyone to drop it and move on?


----------



## needtogetaas (Nov 2, 2010)

Shit haapnes ct. I never said I was a saint or never made mistakes. As for the heavy Iron thing we hashed it out and I owned my mistake like a man.. I do my best to do right by people as much as I can and have control over. Yes I am the head mod/admin of ef now so of course anything some one has against them they have against me... Half the people in that thread I have never had any interactions with what so ever. They dont know me from a whole in the wall. 

 Bro lets get the story str8. I did not ban you.. YOU ASKED ME TO BAN YOU AND i STILL GOT THE PM IF YOU WANT ME TO POST IT FOR YOU. You said you did not like the way the site was run and you wanted to leave and asked me to take care of that for you.... Its fine if you do not like the way it is run and that you asked to leave. But dont say I banned you for no reason. you asked for it bro. How soon you forget.. 

 Now Truthfully I stepped out of my normal roll here and normally I never role i the mud with the pigs but you seem to run all over the damn place talking shit about me. YOu got anything better to do with your life? I know I did not butt hurt you that bad bro... 
And The last pm I got from you over on rxmuscle.com was things were cool between us... WHY THE CHANGE AGAIN????


----------



## needtogetaas (Nov 2, 2010)

But anyway its all good. I got no real beef with anyone. Cant we all just get along?


----------



## jbryand101b (Nov 2, 2010)

back to the subject at hand. I hope hcgenerate get back in stock soon, it is a great sup that I really want to use in my up comming pct plan.


----------



## bmw (Nov 2, 2010)

CT said:


> I personally wouldn't put that in my body



But you would put UG Lab gear (aka, dirty bathtub shit) in your body?  

LOL @ trying to sound all high and mighty about what you put in your body, when you'll jam it full of grams of gear made in someone's kitchen.

/fail.


----------



## needtogetaas (Nov 2, 2010)

bmw said:


> But you would put UG Lab gear (aka, dirty bathtub shit) in your body?
> 
> LOL @ trying to sound all high and mighty about what you put in your body, when you'll jam it full of grams of gear made in someone's kitchen.
> 
> /fail.


What is most funny is that he does not want to support me. However 1000 bucks says he is buying something from one of the sponsors on this site. And almost every single one of them pays my ass lmao... So thanks for the support regardless


----------



## needtogetaas (Nov 2, 2010)

bmw said:


> But you would put UG Lab gear (aka, dirty bathtub shit) in your body?
> 
> LOL @ trying to sound all high and mighty about what you put in your body, when you'll jam it full of grams of gear made in someone's kitchen.
> 
> /fail.


wow bm my man where the hell have you been bro> Have not seen you in a min my man.


----------



## bmw (Nov 2, 2010)

here and there.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 3, 2010)

needtogetaas said:


> Shit haapnes ct. I never said I was a saint or never made mistakes. As for the heavy Iron thing we hashed it out and I owned my mistake like a man.. I do my best to do right by people as much as I can and have control over. Yes I am the head mod/admin of ef now so of course anything some one has against them they have against me... Half the people in that thread I have never had any interactions with what so ever. They dont know me from a whole in the wall.
> 
> Bro lets get the story str8. I did not ban you.. YOU ASKED ME TO BAN YOU AND i STILL GOT THE PM IF YOU WANT ME TO POST IT FOR YOU. You said you did not like the way the site was run and you wanted to leave and asked me to take care of that for you.... Its fine if you do not like the way it is run and that you asked to leave. But dont say I banned you for no reason. you asked for it bro. How soon you forget..
> 
> ...


 

That's not what happened.  Nathan, stop.

I only have spoken the truth, if it hurts so be it.

I told you to drop this, you refuse.  Stop coming here and posting this garbage.  You can have all of your followers swing from your tree, I'm not one, never will be one.  

One final time, DROP IT NOW!


----------



## XYZ (Nov 3, 2010)

needtogetaas said:


> But anyway its all good. I got no real beef with anyone. Cant we all just get along?


 

You post all of this garbage about me and then say "it's all good?"  Just drop it, it's not that way.  I told you via PM that I am done with this, if you can't man up and drop it then I guess we'll need to find an alternative.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 3, 2010)

bmw said:


> But you would put UG Lab gear (aka, dirty bathtub shit) in your body?
> 
> LOL @ trying to sound all high and mighty about what you put in your body, when you'll jam it full of grams of gear made in someone's kitchen.
> 
> /fail.


 

And who are you and how do you know me?  That's right you don't, so don't come over here posting things that are untruthful.  You don't know me and you never have, you posting fallicies is not in your best interest.

Where and when did I ever post anything to that degree anyhow?  Please provide the post where I've indicated that, that's right because I never did.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 3, 2010)

meh i got to say that watching this nathan didnt start the trash  and posting bs he just came in to defend himself and for a moderator to act this way looks bad for this site. that is my 2 cents take it or leave it. Thanks.


----------

